# Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten​*
...........................nein, darum gehts nicht, auch wenn das mancher bei der Überschrift denken mag.

Die habe ich nur übernommen aus dem Bericht von salto.bz:
https://www.salto.bz/de/article/12012017/die-rute-des-praesidenten

Scheinbar ist das Vereinswesen und seine Auswüchse nicht so typisch deutsch, wie es oft dargestellt wird, denn hier gehts um Italien (Südtirol, Bericht ist auf deutsch).

Nun, mag mancher einwenden, aber ums deutschsprachige Südtirol in Norditalien, da wird dann schon ein Stück bürokrateutonischer Vereinskultur mit drin stecken...

Seis drum:
Die Geschichte mit der Rute des Präsidenten ist bemerkens- und berichtenswert und hinterlässt auch die eine oder andere Frage.

Der Präsident des Fischereivereins Eppan tritt jedenfalls nicht mehr an zur Wahl und hat vor der Vollversammlung des Vereines nochmal richtig durchgegriffen.

Gegen 11 namentlich auch genannte Mitglieder des Vereines wurde wegen diverser Verstösse gegen die "Vereinsstatuten" ein 3-monatiges Angelverbot in den Vereinsgewässern verhängt.

Die schwerwiegenden Verstösse laut Bericht:
_> Verlassen des Angelplatzes: Ein Fischer kann nicht die Angeln auslegen und dann einfach verschwinden. Mehrere der Bestraften taten das. Einer fuhr Nachts für zwei Stunden nachhause. Ein andere lies die Angeln am Ufer und fuhr mit dem Schiff auf den See;

> Schwindel beim Preisfischen: Alljährlich veranstaltet der Verein ein Preisfischen. Jetzt kam heraus, dass einer geschwindelt hat. Er hat einen Fisch, den ein anderer herausgefischt hat unter seine gemischt und und ausgerechnet damit das Preisfischen gewonnen;

> Nichteintragung von Fischgängen: Jeder Fischer kann maximal dreimal die Woche fischen. Deshalb müssen die Fischgänge eingetragen werden. Hier hat mancher geschlampt;

> Aufstellen von Rod Pod's (Angelhalter) nachts auf den Stegen. Was laut Statut verboten ist._

Immerhin muss man laut Bericht eines zugeben:
Der Präsi war weder zimperlich noch schonte er seine eigene Familie:
Auch *sein Bruder* war dabei...

Pikanter:
Der *Aufseher des Vereines*, der eigentlich solche Verstösse ermitteln und sanktionieren sollte, war selber unter denen, welche erwischt wurden.

Und - genauso pikant:
Der* halbe Vereinsvorstand* wäre auch noch bei den Delinquenten dabei.

Darunter auch Leute, die sich auf der jetzt kommenden Vollversammlung selber zur Wahl als Vorstand stellen würden, was im Bericht so kommentiert wird:
_Das konsequente Durchgreifen des Präsidenten bringt einige jetzt aber in die Bredouille. Während Bruno Battisti und dessen Bruder nicht mehr kandidieren, wollen mehrere der Sanktionierten am Samstag bei den Neuwahlen aber wieder antreten. Entweder für den Vorstand oder auch als Präsident oder Vizepräsident.
Visitenkarte ist eine dreimonatige Sperre dafür aber wohl kaum_

--------------------------------------------------​
Man hört ja auch immer wieder von selbstherrlichem Verhalten in deutschen Angelvereinen, die Geschichten vom Aufseher, der einen vom Platz jagt um den dann selber einzunehmen, kennen sicher viele.

Dass dann aber so konsequent mal durchgegriffen wird wie hier in Italien auch gegen die Vereinsoberen, das hätte zumindest ich noch nicht gehört.

Was mich zur Frage führt:
Kennt ihr auch solche Aufseher und Vorstände, die Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen - die also strenge Regeln für Mitglieder erlassen und sich dann selber nicht dran halten?

Oder ist das eine "italienische Ausnahme"?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Ich denke, dass das nicht nur ein Problem von Angelvereinen ist.

Und ich glaube auch, dass es meistens überall gleich anfängt - mal hier ein Auge zugedrückt, mal da einen Verstoß durchgehen lassen, mal drüben weggeschaut. Und irgendwann hat sich vieles verselbstständigt.

Das muss nicht nur das Vorstandsmitglied des Anglervereins sein, dem man ein Schwarzfischen durchgehen lässt. Das kann auch der Platzwart beim Fußballverein sein, der den Rasenmäher auch zu Hause verwendet.

Und um dann den ganzen Verein wieder "einzugleisen" ist ein Kraftakt nötig, der oft nur von demjenigen gemacht werden kann, der seine "Karriere" bereits hinter sich hat.

_Principiis obsta._

Das ist weder eine italienische Ausnahme, noch eine deutsche. Noch ist es auf Angelvereine beschränkt.


----------



## Purist (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das Vereinswesen und seine Auswüchse nicht so typisch deutsch, wie es oft dargestellt wird, denn hier gehts um Italien (Südtirol, Bericht ist auf deutsch).



Nur als Anmerkung: Schon im römischen Kaiserreich gab es ein reges Vereinswesen, vgl. hier: Collegium
Eine typische deutsche Erfindung ist es mitnichten


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Hallo,

also "Sonderprivilegien" für Vereinsvorstände kenn ich so nicht. Ginge bei uns auch schlecht, denn derjenige wäre ja voll angreifbar und würde sich auch noch lächerlich machen.
Wer allerdings seine Angelgeräte am Wasser zurückläßt und zwischenzeitlich mal nach Hause geht, der wäre schon dran, ob Vorstand oder normales Mitglied.
Zum Bürokratismus alllgemein; ich kenne etliche Länder, da ist der weitaus schlimmer als bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das nicht nur ein Problem von Angelvereinen ist.


Geb ich Dir recht - aber hier sind wir eine Plattform mit einem Forum für Angler..

Und zudem ist der Bericht eben über einen Angelverein..

Von daher ..........................


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Hallo,



> Der Aufseher des Vereines, der eigentlich solche Verstösse ermitteln und sanktionieren sollte, war selber unter denen, welche erwischt wurden.



Auch Kontrolleure und Vorstände sind nur Menschen, also findet man auch dort immer wieder schwarze Schafe.

Gerade als Kontrolleur muss man ja selber kaum mit ner Kontrolle rechnen.

Bei uns wurde ein staatlicher Fischereiaufseher wegen folgender Verstöße aus dem Verein geschmissen:

Lebenden Karpfen nur mit Karpfensack im Kofferraum verstaut,
Fisch nicht in die Fangliste eingetragen,
Tagesdatum nicht im Erlaubnisschein eingetragen

Ich hoffe aber, dass solche "Kollegen" in der  Minderheit sind.


----------



## Rotbart (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder ist das eine "italienische Ausnahme"?



Du fragtest, ob es eine italienische Ausnahme ist.
Ich antwortete, das ist es noch nicht mal eine Ausnahme ist, die sich auf Angelvereine beschränkt. Von daher ist doch alles OT. :g

Ich halte es vielmehr für die Regel, vor allem, je kleiner und familiärer ein Verein aufgestellt ist. Auch wenn die Vorstandschaften sicherlich im großen und ganzen Integer sind - aber manches "Wegsehen" ist allein schon dem Zweck geschuldet, wichtige Mitglieder nicht zu verprellen.

Auch glaube ich, dass es die Regel ist, dass bei (an Lebens- oder Mitgliedsjahren) jüngeren Mitgliedern schneller und härter durchgegriffen wird, als bei Altehrwürdigen Vereinsmitgliedern, die schon lange Jahre im Verein sind. Genauso, wie man vielleicht bei "Goldzahn-Kormoranen" (unsägliches Wort) schneller den Aufseher ruft, als bei Opa Walter von nebenan.

Solange ein Vorstandsmitglied auch weiterhin Freunde im Verein haben will, wird er nicht umhin kommen, dass er das ein oder andere mal unter "Fehlverhaltens-Demenz" leiden muss.

Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist vielfältig: Das richtige Augenmaß zu bewahren, sich (und den Verein) nicht angreifbar zu machen und gleichzeitig eine gewisse Gleichbehandlung zu wahren.


----------



## crisis (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist vielfältig: Das richtige Augenmaß zu bewahren, sich (und den Verein) nicht angreifbar zu machen und gleichzeitig eine gewisse Gleichbehandlung zu wahren.



So isses. Mal ganz ehrlich, ob nun Vorstand oder nicht, bei fast jeder Kontrolle werden irgendwelche Verstösse festgestellt. Die Kunst besteht darin, dem Betroffenen klar zu machen, was er doch bitte nicht mehr tun sollte, aber im berechtigten Fall auch mal konsequent durchzugreifen. Und das macht der italiensiche Präsident dann auch richtigerweise.


----------



## hoerbiflosse (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Wie wäre es den damit mal die Regelwerke in den Vereinen durch zu forsten und  die eine oder andere Gängelei zu streichen.  ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



hoerbiflosse schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den damit mal die Regelwerke in den Vereinen durch zu forsten und  die eine oder andere Gängelei zu streichen.  ?



Das würde man dann Herkulesarbeit nennen :q:q:q:

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Respekt vor dem Vereinspräsidenten! #6


Weniger Respekt vor dieser Aussage,die mal wieder unsäglich 
 zeigt, wie weit man sich herabläßt geleitet vom Hass auf Organisationen:
"Scheinbar ist das Vereinswesen und seine Auswüchse nicht so typisch  deutsch, wie es oft dargestellt wird, denn hier gehts um Italien  (Südtirol, Bericht ist auf deutsch).

Nun, mag mancher einwenden, aber ums deutschsprachige Südtirol in  Norditalien, da wird dann schon ein Stück bürokrateutonischer  Vereinskultur mit drin stecken..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Kennste den Spruch nicht:
"Wenn drei Deutsche zusammentreffen, gründen sie erst mal einen Verein"...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kennste den Spruch nicht:
> "Wenn drei Deutsche zusammentreffen, gründen sie erst mal einen Verein"...



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun, dass ein Vorsitzender eines italienischen Vereins gehen Lug und Betrug vorgeht?
..., dass ein Vorsitzender Regeln, deren Hintergrund dein Wissen übersteigt, eingehalten haben will?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



hoerbiflosse schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den damit mal die Regelwerke in den Vereinen durch zu forsten und  die eine oder andere Gängelei zu streichen.  ?



Erklärs mir bitte, wo da eine unzumutbare Gängelung vorliegt?

Angler, die das Fanglimit nicht einhalten, Angeln stundenlang unbeaufsichtigt ausgelegt lassen usw ...
weißt Du wie gefährlich ein Rod Pod besonders nachts auf einem Steg ist? An vielen Ort bin vielen Ländern ist nicht nur das verboten sondern schon das Angeln am Steg ...

Du bist genau der Grund, warum Vereine keine Gastangler mehr zulassen ...
Du bist genau der Grund, warum in immer mehr Gegenden auf allen Kontinenten Angelkarten nur noch an Einheimische abgegeben werden ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Was du alles rausliest (und ich fang gewiss nicht mit austeilen ala´ getroffene Hunde an)..  - ich hab den Präsi doch in keinster Weise kritisiert.

Meine Frage war, wer solche Vereinsfunktionäre, die sich so daneben benehmen wie im geschilderten Fall, wo der Präsi dann eingeschritten ist, auch  bei uns kennt....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit der Rute des Präsidenten ist bemerkens- und berichtenswert und hinterlässt auch die eine oder andere Frage.
> 
> Der Präsident des Fischereivereins Eppan tritt jedenfalls nicht mehr an zur Wahl und hat vor der Vollversammlung des Vereines nochmal richtig durchgegriffen.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was mich zur Frage führt:
> Kennt ihr auch solche Aufseher und Vorstände, die Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen - *die also strenge Regeln für Mitglieder erlassen und sich dann selber nicht dran halten?*
> 
> Oder ist das eine "italienische Ausnahme"?
> ...



Da wurde nirgends der Präsi fürs durchsetzen kritisiert....






PS:
In dem genannten Verein wärs vielleicht besser gewesen, Gastangler angeln zu lassen als Vorstandsmitglieder....
:g:g:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass du den Präsidenten kristisierst, in keinsterweise. Erstaunlich was DU da alles rausliest.
Auch deine Fragen, ob sowas in deutschen Vereinen bekannt ist, kritisierte ich nicht.

Ich sagte:
Weniger Respekt vor dieser Aussage, die mal wieder unsäglich zeigt, wie weit man sich herabläßt geleitet vom Hass auf Organisationen:
"Scheinbar ist das Vereinswesen und seine Auswüchse nicht so typisch   deutsch, wie es oft dargestellt wird, denn hier gehts um Italien   (Südtirol, Bericht ist auf deutsch).

Nun, mag mancher einwenden, aber ums deutschsprachige Südtirol in   Norditalien, da wird dann schon ein Stück bürokrateutonischer   Vereinskultur mit drin stecken..."


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In dem genannten Verein wärs vielleicht besser gewesen, Gastangler angeln zu lassen als Vorstandsmitglieder....
> :g:g:g



Mitglieder, auch Vorstandsmitglieder, kann man sperren oder rauswerfen ... #6
.. sie dürfen jetzt eben nicht mehr angeln ...


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Es ist doch schon mal von Vorteil wenn der Präsident und Vorstand auch selbst angelt. Es gibt bei uns in Deutschland genügend Angelvereine wo der Vorstand eher die Flasche Bier als die Angel in der Hand hat. 

Daraus erfolgen dann auch so regeln wie, Boilieverbot, Anfütterverbot ,usw. ich hab schon von Maisverbot gehört.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Wenn es Regeln gibt müssen die eingehalten werden. Immer und von allen.
Deshalb sind es Regeln.
Wenn man eine Ausnahme zulässt ist die Regel tot und muss abgeschafft oder geändert werden weil sich herausstellt dass sie nicht passt.
Verstöße gegen Regeln müssen geahndet werden. Das ist unabdingbar, sonst kann jeder sich auf eine Ausnahme berufen. Soweit ist das allen klar, ausser wenn sie selbst eine Ausnaheme von der Regel wollen. Dann ist der Hüter der Regel stur, uneinsichtig, vertrottelt und viele schöne Dinge mehr.
Wenn man Regeln nur als Richtschnur verwendet  haben sie keinerlei Sinn.
Und das hat nichts mit Verbanditen oder ähnlichem zu tun sondern wie wir den Umgang mit bestimmten Dingen geregelt haben wollen und sicherstellen, dass alle gleichbehandelt werden müssen.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Hallo,



> Kennt ihr auch solche Aufseher und Vorstände,



Aufseher ja, Vorstände nein. 

Die Aufseher haben halt den Vorteil, dass sie selber i.d.R. kaum kontrolliert werden.



> Daraus erfolgen dann auch so regeln wie, Boilieverbot, Anfütterverbot



Das hat m.E. aber häufiger damit zu tun, dass es manche halt in der Vergangenheit oft übertrieben haben. 

Außerdem sollte das ja auch durch die Hauptversammlung genehmigt werden und nicht per Dekret vom Vorstand beschlossen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*

Ich finde, dass die meisten Vorstände selbst kaum noch angeln und nicht wirklich viel vom Angler mitbekommen.
Wer nicht angelt, kann auch keine Fehler machen.
Leider kommen die meisten Regelauswüchse nicht von den Vorständen, sondern von neidischen Mitgliedern, die auf der Hauptversammlung solche Dinge abstimmen lassen.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aus Medien: Die Rute des Präsidenten*



> Leider kommen die meisten Regelauswüchse nicht von den Vorständen, sondern von neidischen Mitgliedern,



Wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder  "neidisch" ist, dann setzt sich die Mehrheit gegen die Minderheit durch. Das nennt man dann Demokratie.


----------

